# Would you buy used cloth diapers?



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Would you buy used cloth diapers (from a stranger, for arguments sake) and put them on your baby?

When you've answered this question; please go to this thread and answer the one there. (my apologies to those of you who do not qualify for that forum yet)

See my final thoughts/summary on page two; post 28. Thanks everyone; it's been interesting.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If you want to include non-TAO members you might want to post the other poll in Mindful Home Management rather than TAO.

TAO= "Talk Amoungst Ourselves" and is only open to members with at least 50 posts *and* 60 days of membership.

I had some cloth diapers and covers gifted to me when I first switched DS from disposables to cloth. I was very grateful for the diapers and used them.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Ruth. I picked TAO because I thought it didn't fit anywhere else. What I should have done, is ask you first!!







Speaking of which, why aren't you a moderator yet?


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I will buy diapers used if they are easy to clean, like pocket fitteds, but not if they have internal soakers.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

all of my diapers but one was bought used. i can't afford to buy brand new cds yet it is very important to me to CD so used is the way i go!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know which thread to answer in. I will not use used adult underwear because adults might have unsavory things in their private bits. Children generally will not have questionable diseases when they are wearing diapers. I don't know if any adult diseases survive the washing process but the thought of it is gross to me. DH refuses to use second hand diapers though so we don't. DD has worn hand me down undies from her cousin.


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

I only buy used if I cannot get them new.
I just bought a used Sweetiebum in a print that is not readily avilable anymore. And I have bought Peanut Butter & Ellie Graes after I couldn't get one by stalking.
It has to be a very special diaper to make it worth it.


----------



## Liberty5_3000 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got my prefolds off a lady on craigslist and didn't worry any about it. I washed them a lot. She gave me a whole lot of covers, but I haven't been able to use any of them because of my son's skinny legs.


----------



## tallanvor (Aug 3, 2007)

I will use used cloth diapers. In fact, most of my current stash is used. I will not use use underwear on myself or on my children if it's from a stranger. The difference is mainly that, like another person said, babies pee and poop in them and that is it. Everything dies in the wash. With underwear, and more so adult than children's, you don't necessarily know what's in there. And there are some things that I don't want to take the chance on them not dieing in the wash.

As for the point that some babies get yeast infections, well, this is true, but it has also been proven time and time again that if you boil the diapers you kill the yeast. That, and yeast is something that you have anyway -- it's not a foreign thing.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Some of my CD stash is used. Toddler prefolds aren't so easy to get your hands on here in Canada, so I bought 6 used. They have some staining on them but honestly, it doesn't bother me. I wash them in hot water and dry them in a hot dryer. And all my son does is poop and pee in them anyhow.

As long as the diapers are in good condition, even if they do have some staining, I don't mind buying used.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

When I was first building my stash when I was pregnant with DS I bought quite a few used diapers to try out different types. I've sold quite a few since then. I've also borrowed diapers from friends before, and loaned them out.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep, sure do. I buy used and new. I wash them. It doesn't bother me any. And considering that I just made almost $300 in selling dd's used diapers on diaperswappers this past weekend I know I'm not the only one who doesn't mind used dipes!


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

I've bought quite a few used diapers on Diaperswappers. I don't care as long as they are in good condition.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Over half of my diapers over the last 4 years have been used. I have no problems with that what so ever.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

yep








and votes yes for the other poll to.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

My thinking is that cloth diapers are washable and you can get them really clean just by washing them.....or else I probably wouldn't use them at all anyways....

I usually wash new used stuff a couple of times before I use it just to be sure.

g.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I bought all my diapers used from a diaper service going out of business or on the TP or on Ebay. Diapers are so heavily washed using such hot water, I can't really imagine anything would survive. I'd also use a diaper service if someone was offering to pay for it--all used diapers, all the time.

I generally treat my undies delicately . . . cool to tepid water, gentle detergent, etc . . . I wouldn't accept used undies for that reason and because I can get undies for $2.00 each and only need one (or two) a day. Much less expensive than diapers.

And yes, I wear used pants. I wear undies all the time so it's a barrier and I also wash my used pants before I wear them.

If diapers cost what underwear did, I'd buy them all new. Heck, if I could find some gently used bras in my size, that would be great--I'm tired of spending $50-$60 on ONE bra.


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

I took both polls. No to each.

I wouldn't use used undergarments on myself or my child...

Yes, they can be washed. But there are waaaayyy too many nasties that live and are transmitted from that area for me to be comfortable!! Child OR adult!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Of course, they're diapers!







Some of my favorite diapers I bought used.







No biggie.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

yes to diapers, no to underwear. adults and their diseases and infections are way grosser than baby poop lol!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
yes to diapers, no to underwear. adults and their diseases and infections are way grosser than baby poop lol!









:









It just seems easier to disinfect diapers.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

of course! In fact, an actual stranger on the street came up to me when my boy was a few days old and gave me a ton of cloth diapers


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not opposed to the idea. But as of right now, we're planning on having a whole bunch of kids. Since we're only on number 1, I feel like my best bet is to buy new, that way I'll get the most wear out of them.

And by number 5 or 6, I have a feeling my DH will have long ago cut off the diaper buying


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

I voted yes because we use a diaper service.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

No, not unless I had to.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

My second child will be reusing my son's diapers, but I have never bought used diapers. However, the main reason I have never bought used is because between coupon codes, bulk discounts and clearance sales, buying used would not have saved me much money. In fact, I sometimes see used diapers selling for more than what I paid new, which always baffles me. I might feel like a total hypocrite for selling them when #2 is done with diapers, but I'm sure some of them will be in good enough condition for additional usage.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I do not own used diapers but I would buy them and I have bought some for a friend (as go between - she was in other state and it was too good a deal to pass). I am not grossed out by used dipes as I would bleach them first.

Used underwear I would not buy because undies are usually too fragile to bleach. Plus, they are not made to last as long as diapers and are usually broken down and raggedy much sooner.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

For those of you who couldn't see the other poll (I again, apologize) and haven't yet figured it out; I asked "would you wear used underwear from a stranger?". As of this moment, the poll results are 26 yes's and 143 no's. There was a whole slew of interesting discussion. I just posted the following post on (page 4!!) of that thread; and this is how it went (so nobody's left in the dark)....

-----------

Well folks; it's been an interesting run on this topic. Thanks to everyone who replied.

Me personally; I wouldn't buy used diapers from strangers; but I may use used diapers within my family. My sisters and I sometimes borrowed underpants when we were kids; but that doesn't happen now. It's the unknown for me that creeps me out; that's why I specifically asked "if they came from a stranger" on both polls; because I think some of you would be more inclined to take used undergarments from family than strangers. The results of both polls to date has been rather interesting; yet somewhat expected. I just wondered how many people associated used diapers and used underpants to be the same...thanks to everyone who admitted to be hypocrites.









The second biggest point made on each of the threads was the cost of underwear vs cloth diapers. Yes, that's definitely a factor. I'd be curious to know how many "no" people would turn to "yes" people if underwear were $15+ a pair. The very biggest point made has to do with the 'germs' (aka: "nasties") that an adult has vs a baby. Interestingly enough; we don't associate babies as being potential disease carriers; which is more commonly true, but not necessarily true (more so now, than ever). One way or another; no matter what disease a person of any age has; if you were to wash the undergarment in hot water with tea tree oil and then hot water and soap; and then a hot water rinse; nothing is going to survive - be it adult or infant germies.

Truth be told: I personally still couldn't do the used undergarments thing. Thanks again for all your interesting replies!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep. I don't think I've ever bought a new CD. Diapered my girlie all in used and gonna do it again with my next babe.


----------



## CalebsMome (Apr 25, 2007)

No, I don't use used diapers. I keep my diapers clean and nice, BUT you just never know if others do or not. I mean some people give-up on CDing because they have issues related to getting them clean. I don't want their hand me down problems. I buy new because I know they are washed right and are sanitary. I just can't bring myself to do that. DH agrees, so it's never been a question.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
I'd be curious to know how many "no" people would turn to "yes" people if underwear were $15+ a pair.

Me! I'd still be picky and would only accept them if they were the right sort of undies though.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
yes to diapers, no to underwear. adults and their diseases and infections are way grosser than baby poop lol!









:


----------



## IsaacsMom04 (Jul 6, 2006)

Right now, no.

I have squeamish issues and am a major germ-phobe. My hands are falling apart from all of the washing that I do.

It's a major reason that I've had trouble becoming more green in the first place - my addiction to paper towels. But I'm working on that issue and am using a dishcloth and towel much more often now.

I want to cloth diaper but it's got to be new or I just can't do it.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Absolutely. Heck of a lot cheaper, and as long as they don't smell, no problem with me.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

"I'd be curious to know how many "no" people would turn to "yes" people if underwear were $15+ a pair."

I would go commando. Dipes are different because they are for pooping/peeing and I am toilet trained.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

it's not even a matter of if underwear were $15 a pair - i don't go through a dozen or more of them in a day! so even if they were $15 a pair, if i needed to be frugal i could certainly wash a couple times a week and manage to only buy like 3 pairs. three diapers isn't going to last me the morning with a newborn, especially since we EC with diaper back-up and change after every pee.

if i went through over a dozen pairs of underwear each day and they cost $15/ea and i outgrew them in a few months, you bet i'd buy them used!


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Surprising nobody has mentioned the environmental benefits of re-using cloth!







:

I think it's a fantastic idea, providing they've been well looked after.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, we use used diapers! About half or ours were given to us by another mom who had no more need for them.


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

I have underwear that were $15+ and I would never buy used! And some of my diapers cost twice that and some. lol


----------



## rachaelelmore79 (May 26, 2005)

yes I would. I am selling a lot on diaperswappers right now as a matter of fact(or will be as soon as I figure the pic thing out). another thing to think about....we obsess over our dipes: everyone I have talked to in my 4 years of diapering! that being said.......they are probably more well cared for than any other item in the house! my dipes.....not a stain on them! as far as bacteria and stuff.....nahhhh....not worried.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have bought used diapers but have not been happy with them. Not b/c they were used, the actual style of diaper just didn't work out. Glad I didn't pay full price to find out. I think at this point the only thing I would buy used is FB or BG. Or maybe ME. ME is so cheap second hand! And no to the used underwear. My dd used her cousins sz 2 undies for awhile and it didn't bother me. But I don;t know if I'll even pass her undies to her sister. Probably not since they seem to be wearing out already.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
If you want to include non-TAO members you might want to post the other poll in Mindful Home Management rather than TAO.

TAO= "Talk Amoungst Ourselves" and is only open to members with at least 50 posts *and* 60 days of membership.

I had some cloth diapers and covers gifted to me when I first switched DS from disposables to cloth. I was very grateful for the diapers and used them.


Also, ahem -- some people may not be welcome there for 30 days. Not mentioning any names or anything.







:


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Havent read an answer but for me yes to the diapers no for myself.. Simpily the um secreations were talking from a baby toddler is pee/poo and dirt food all that can be washed well and sanitized and just feel well normal.. There is other stuff exchanged in adults and sanitized or not is just not the same and for me an ick factor. Also I buy and pass on cloth still in good grat or at least decent use my undies don't get tossed till they are threadbare and torn to pieces


----------



## yankeeterrier (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lesliesara63* 
I have bought used diapers but have not been happy with them. Not b/c they were used, the actual style of diaper just didn't work out. Glad I didn't pay full price to find out. I think at this point the only thing I would buy used is FB or BG. Or maybe ME. ME is so cheap second hand! And no to the used underwear. My dd used her cousins sz 2 undies for awhile and it didn't bother me. But I don;t know if I'll even pass her undies to her sister. Probably not since they seem to be wearing out already.

Please tell me where I can find ME AIO's cheap second hand, please, please!


----------



## patronia (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd probably only buy used cloth if I knew the person. Otherwise I'd use some disposables and some cloth until I built up a big enough stash.

I answered "yes" though because I may consider buying used cloth diapers from a stranger, if money was tight or something.


----------



## Zucchini (Sep 14, 2007)

All the cloth diapers I've bought have been used! But I would not buy used adult underwear. I know why people sell cloth diapers used, as their kids will obviously outgrow the sized ones, etc. But people selling (or giving away) used adult underwear? Let's just say I don't trust their motives near so much.


----------



## ldsmom06 (Jun 20, 2007)

I voted no becasue I have attempted to buy used cd and wasted money on them becasue I am too grossed out by them or I have gotten gross stuff in the mail recently that is supposed to be a EUC but its not even in GUC so I won't even use them. Plus it cost to much with shipping! I bought used covers becasue I wasn't as grossed out but I will never again buy anything used I have decided!!!!! I have used freinds cds before but I know them and it seems to make it a little better even though I wouldn't use their underwear







I hope that made sense I am NAKing


----------



## TXHope (Jan 21, 2008)

I will give it a try. I am not sure! Depends upon what the condition of the diaper is. I'd have no problem buying them from a trusted source though.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

most of my diapers were boiught used


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I can wash diapers on hot and dry them on high heat. Heck, I can boil prefolds and cotton fitteds. Lots of adult (women's) underwear won't hold up to that kind of abuse.


----------



## Bailey422 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've bought several diapers on DiaperSwappers. I only buy ones in EUC with no stains, and I wash them on hot before using. One time, the inserts that came with my used diapers were stained and wouldn't wash out, so I just tossed them. I knew they were technically disinfected, but the staining from some other kid grossed me out.

ETA - I use pockets, which clean very easily and I can easily replace inserts if they're yucky. Not sure that I'd buy used AIO since I'd worry about getting the inside clean.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

NO to used underwear, YES to used diapers.

$15. a pair? Ehhh.... I'd be real darn careful of how mine underpants are treated and I'd still be saying NO to used.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue butterfly* 
all of my diapers but one was bought used. i can't afford to buy brand new cds yet it is very important to me to CD so used is the way i go!









:

I do have new prefolds, though. They seem to be harder to find used. I don't care about stains but broken elastic or snaps are past my ability to fix if the dipe is priced high. I did get some good snappi-type dipes with a few holes for $5. That was awesome. They are super soakers!


----------



## mamatoElias (Aug 2, 2006)

I prefer new cloth, but do have some hand-me-down diapers. I just bleach the heck out of them when I get them. After all, hospitals reuse linens and such after they have been soaked in blood, fecal matter, mucous, urine, etc. of people who are infected with various pathogenic bacteria and viruses. If properly laundered, they're fine. Some hospitals even use cloth diapers. And diaper services reuse.

I buy new undies because they're cheap and I definitely get my use out of them, but used undies would actually be fine after a hot wash with bleach and a hot drier cycle. Its a personal preference to buy new, not a safety issue.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

i voted yes. i'm not rich! however, i love motherease/sandy's now and they're tough to find used, so i've been buying them all new.


----------

